

How Heroku Works - Maker's Day - asenchi2
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2011/11/07/how-heroku-works-maker-day/

======
holman
> To the unobservant eye it may appear to be just any other day, but the
> engineers notice the difference. There will be significantly less
> interruptions by someone walking over to your desk, you won’t be pulled into
> meetings that distract you from features, and you know it’s an opportunity
> to accomplish a bulk of work laid out from your weekly planning meeting.

For these reasons, we have our own "Maker's Day" too, except we have them
every day instead of every seven days.

~~~
lucisferre
How do you address the need for discussion, planning, collaboration, etc.
withing a zero-interruptions, zero-meeting environment?

~~~
brown9-2
<https://github.com/blog/920-how-github-works>

~~~
lucisferre
Ah so basically everything is asynchronous communications?

------
bretthardin
I am all for a day per week dedicated to only focusing on one task. Shut off
email, Shut off IM, etc.

Context switching killed me when I worked for a corporation. I Don't want it
to kill my startup.

